

Saying “thank you” – why startups and small businesses should listen to mom - miksam
http://blog.crowdspring.com/2010/06/saying-thank-you-why-startups-and-small-businesses-should-listen-to-mom/

======
askask
Is not that great or what!!!!!!!

Final payoff for all sleepless nights and other goodies that comes with the
upbringing of a child!!!! :):)

If you learn to listen to a mom, then you can hear others as well. Then, you
could decide what to do and make your own mistakes, but learn to really listen
(and this is for all negative remarks that were "artistically" produced
already before mine and will be after mine.

And more for you whose understanding of global creativity looks like
exploiting others: You are lucky to grow up here, in USA, where exploiting
others could be in a form of brainstorming. Very lucky, indeed!!!!!!

Please, add double count from me for this topic!

------
andrewhyde
This from a company that exploits the majority of their users.

~~~
younata
and? It may be hypocrisy, but it's still good advice.

~~~
ecaradec
it's even better, if it works for them, it'll work for anybody...

